# 2yr old Gypsy Cob - What height should he reach?



## Jennifer Michelle Garrett (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi everyone! What do you all think of my Two year old cob gelding? He will be Three years old in May. His Sire is 14HH & Dam is 13.2HH. How tall do you think he will reach? , he measures around 12.2-12.3hh right now according to previous owner. (will measure him tomorrow).


----------



## Jennifer Michelle Garrett (Oct 14, 2020)

More pictures


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

All I can say is he's adorable. I mean, they could make a stuffed animal based 100% on him, he is that cute.

Sorry, I have nothing helpful to tell you, LOL.


----------



## Jennifer Michelle Garrett (Oct 14, 2020)

His Sire & Dam


----------



## Jennifer Michelle Garrett (Oct 14, 2020)

ACinATX said:


> All I can say is he's adorable. I mean, they could make a stuffed animal based 100% on him, he is that cute.
> 
> Sorry, I have nothing helpful to tell you, LOL.


LOL that's great, so funny x-Thanks, he is definitely a cutie! 🙂


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

WOW, what a cute horse and his sire and dam...simply stunning! As for his height, I'm not sure. I've heard tell that the dam gives the foal their height, but maybe that's just an old wive's tale. 

I know people on here are experienced doing a "string test". Me, not so much. But hopefully somebody can chime in...

I'm a big Gypsy fan and am looking to getting some in the future for trail/guest horse. He seems like an absolute treasure and is cute as a button. What are your future plans with him? 

I enjoyed your pictures a lot!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My best guess - he will grow 1.5 inches based on the old horseman’s guide of: a yearling will grow three more inches, a two year old two more inches and a three year old one more inch. 😀

Whatever his height, he’s going to be a smart looking fella.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ACinATX said:


> All I can say is he's adorable. I mean, they could make a stuffed animal based 100% on him, he is that cute.
> 
> Sorry, I have nothing helpful to tell you, LOL.



this. EXACTLY. Stuffed animal ! love him. He'll be smallish, but I assume you want that.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi he's adorable..I have a 7 yr old gypsy cob called Bobby x
Can't say for definite how tall he will be but if his sire is 14hh then i wouldn't think he will get bigger than that lol.
Here's my Bobby.. I measured him a few days ago he is 14.3-15hh.
Sorry for the sideways picture I think its because I sent it from my iPhone lol.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

My bet is he will likely be between 13.2-14hh if that's his parent's size. Not that it's a given - Noddy, the biggest horse in the world came out of standard sized parents!


----------



## Jennifer Michelle Garrett (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I just plan to ride him for fun, hacking and stuff. He had a bit and bridle on today and I hosed his legs off. He was so good! Also hoping he will turn out good for my daughter in a few years time, my mum will ride him too. I measured him with a tape measure and he is only measuring 49" from the floor to the top of his withers. Oh well. Either way I'm sure he will be big enough.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jennifer Michelle Garrett said:


> Thanks everyone! I just plan to ride him for fun, hacking and stuff. He had a bit and bridle on today and I hosed his legs off. He was so good! Also hoping he will turn out good for my daughter in a few years time, my mum will ride him too. I measured him with a tape measure and he is only measuring 49" from the floor to the top of his withers. Oh well. Either way I'm sure he will be big enough.


Believe me if he is a true gypsy cob he will be a dope on a rope...my Bobby is bomb proof lol🤣🤣
They make wonderful kids ponies as long as the groundwork and backing are done properly xxx


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

So if he is 49 inches which is 12.2 ish...and he is 2 nearly 3 then I would estimate he will probably only get to 13.1-13.2hh ...if he is stocky and you and your mum are petite you should be able to ride him,if not he would be best kept as a childs pony.
My daughter is 21 and her Welsh c is 13.3hh but she is slim and only weighs about 8st. Xx
This is her..


----------

